# Eucalyptus leaves



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if eucalyptus leaves are okay for my goats to eat? I know that they don't have any pesticides on them or anything. My DH just cut down a tree and wants to throw in the branches for the goats...okay or no?


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

I have Eucalyptus trees here, and my gals eat the branch that fall in winter.
During summer Iâve been known to cut a few branches off for the gals to munch on.
Like everything in life, moderation is best. The gals will eat them after they are dried also.
So maybe you can stack them up somewhere out of reach and give them a branch or two now and again.

That is unless someone here says they are a bad thing. 
But my gals have been eating them for years with no problems.

Kris


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks KrisW! It IS a whole tree so alot of leaves. Good idea to stack them up and throw a branch or two in for the to snack on!


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

Just wanted to add they seem to like the branches more than the leaves, though they will eat the leaves, but they save them for last and donât eat but a handful of them. 
They eat the small twigs and peel the bark off the bigger branches.
But from what I have seen, the bark is the best thing ever invented.

I have milk goats, FF this May, so this is going to be a big problem come milking time.
Eucalyptus flavored milk really sounds disgusting ........ 

Kris


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

KrisW- I was just reading on fiascofarm today actually that browse doesn't really affect the flavor of their milk. They say that they actually have onions on their farm and it doesn't affect the taste. Just a thought...though I don't know personally as mine are FF as well and won't be kidding until the middle of April!


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

That's good to know, I'll guess we will both find out about the same time if this is true. I really like fiascofarm, got a lot of good stuff from them. 
Letâs keep in touch on this subject.
I'm still hoping to hear from the other, more experienced folks on this. Iâm still new at this thing.
Only 2 years in and still learning. 

Kris


----------

